# Daylight Saving issue?



## The Obo (Feb 22, 2005)

This is a bit of a weid one...

My Tivo schedule (via TivoWeb in all modules) has all shows 1 hour early from Sunday onwards.
I've tried another daily call thinking this might fix things but no luck.

My parent's Tivo (running TivoWebPlus) has everything OK, so it looks like it's something weird at my end... surely something to do with the daylight saving time change on Sunday.

any ideas?


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Where are you looking for the TDL? 

On my TiVo, on-screen lists everything OK. But some TivoWeb modules are showing the wrong time, which are bugs really.

I generally trust the TiVo to look after this stuff for itself; your best bet is to wait until Sunday morning and check then.


----------



## The Obo (Feb 22, 2005)

ColinYounger said:


> Where are you looking for the TDL?


Via TivoWeb.
All modules seem to be displaying the same (wrong) time.
ToDo lists, HiGuide, Searches, series listings, etc


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I'd suspect Tivoweb then! TivoWebPlus 2.x is pretty good at all this, but there are occasional hiccups.


----------



## Benedict (Jun 8, 2002)

IIRC TivoWeb requires a reeboot of the TiVo to correct this.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Benedict said:


> IIRC TivoWeb requires a reeboot of the TiVo to correct this.


Nope.

Just exit TiVoWeb -> Restart -> Quit and restart TiVoWeb from the command line vie telnet. Full restart of TiVoWeb (via menu) doesn't do it.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Yup. Just need to restart tivoweb. If you can't get to the command line to do it, rebooting Tivo will.


----------



## afrokiwi (Oct 6, 2001)

Here is a little off topic question .... i live in the Netherlands .... our time is +1 GMT ..... is there any way to change the Tivo display time to EU time?


----------



## Verne (Nov 21, 2000)

Didn't most of Europe switch to central european summer time last weekend? You should be on GMT + 2 hours now aren't you?

If you are on GMT + 1 then you should be showing the same time as here in the UK. Our clocks went forward an hour last weekend.


----------



## afrokiwi (Oct 6, 2001)

yep .. we switched .... we are now GMT +2 .... but .... Tivo shows UK time so it looks to be an hour out ... not a big problem ... just wondering if it can be changed to show local time ..... the girlfriend is Irish .... need i say more .....


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

afrokiwi said:


> yep .. we switched .... we are now GMT +2 .... but .... Tivo shows UK time so it looks to be an hour out ... not a big problem ... just wondering if it can be changed to show local time ..... the girlfriend is Irish .... need i say more .....


But aren't you recording UK programs off satellite, which are therefore shown at UK times of day? So being on Dutch time would mess that up.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

TiVo runs on GMT; it only translates times to local time for display. Times in the EPG are downloaded in GMT. Getting local time correct shouldn't make any difference to Tivo.


----------



## afrokiwi (Oct 6, 2001)

Thats what i thought .... now how do you di it 



TCM2007 said:


> TiVo runs on GMT; it only translates times to local time for display. Times in the EPG are downloaded in GMT. Getting local time correct shouldn't make any difference to Tivo.


----------

